# favorite brown breeders??



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

So I have a huge good list of red and apricot breeders that I'll be looking over the next few days. Thanks you all that have given me advice. I love living in the day of the internet! 

I would love to hear everyone's favorite breeders that produce brown pups also! I keep going forth between the three colors. I think what it will come down to is which breeder I can find that has good calm dogs. Gosh is that realllly possible to tell without visiting!? At least I have word of mouth through this site. 

We have a 4 year old son so a calmer pup is important. Also I've seen some of you mention the breeders that have kids in the home. I could see that being beneficial, but really once we got the pup we would be able to ease him into being around our little guy. I'm very excited that he will have a family dog to be raised with. It was something I loved about my childhood, having a dog to cuddle when you didn't want to cuddle with your parents!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Brown Breeders:

Autumn Hill (Wisconsin)
Melenie Mensing
http://autumnhillpoodles.tripod.com/

Ascot Poodles (Wisconsin?)
Glenna Carlson (968) 973-0927 [email protected]

Espree Poodles (California)
Peggy McDill (949) 380-0885 [email protected]

Tees Poodles (British Columbia)
Dr. Terill Udenberg
http://terilludenberg.tripod.com/

PooPla Poodles (North Carolina?)
http://www.pooplastandardpoodles.com/
Great information there about the "hunting poodle" fad

Apricotgold Poodles (Arkansas)
Rose Hannon 479.387.2424
(I bred to her stud dog)

Then you've got this breeder in Oregon. I'm not really sure what she is all about. Cadbury is probably the best known Brown line in the US. However, the founder of this line, Fran Fischer, is dying. I don't know what the deal is with this woman moving forward with the Cadbury name.
http://www.cadburypoodles.com/index.php?page=home

This is a good list to start from. These people can refer you to other breeders who may also have Brown puppies. Also, a word about your son. Your son is pretty young. You should be ready to hear from some breeders that they will not place a puppy in a home with a child this young. Don't take it personally.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Brown Breeders:
> 
> Autumn Hill (Wisconsin)
> Melenie Mensing
> ...


Plus 1 for Peggy Mcdill we finally got to meet her at the san diego show very nice person and she knows her stuff ! Her cafe au lait bitch was really nice she placed first in one of the classes. She looked so fabulous in the ring with great movement.

here is a brown dog she owns that i think she is so beautiful 









I don't know much about this kennel but its worth a look
http://www.doubleshotkennel.com/Main.aspx


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Brown Breeders:
> 
> Apricotgold Poodles (Arkansas)
> Rose Hannon 479.387.2424
> (I bred to her stud dog)


If this is the same Rose, you had a Rogers phone number. Rose lives 3 miles driving from my door, less by what the crow flies.
Rose Hannon
15034 CROSSOVER RD
GRAVETTE, AR 72736
(479) 787-6153


I agree, Cadbury lines are the best known brown lines.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

thestars said:


> If this is the same Rose, you had a Rogers phone number. Rose lives 3 miles driving from my door, less by what the crow flies.
> Rose Hannon
> 15034 CROSSOVER RD
> GRAVETTE, AR 72736
> (479) 787-6153


The number I posted is correct but I think it may be her cell. Rose will have a puppies ready around next February. She is breeding her brown girl Song
http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=348319 to her black stud Starbuck http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=332674. Song is 22" and Starbuck is 24" so these poodles will be moderately sized. Rose can expect that 1/2 her litter will be brown.

I bred my Gracy to Starbuck and I got absolutely wonderful temperaments on my puppies. I would definitely consider using Starbuck again.

Note that it looks like Rose has changed her kennel name to Canela. Rose started off breeding Apricots, but her line developed Addisons and she had to slash and burn. Now she has built a new black/brown line that is very nice but the original kennel name doesn't fit. A cautionary for anyone out there choosing a kennel name. Make it flexible!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I didn't see anything on Song, only Starbuck, in the OFA records, yet she was born in 2005. It would be nice if she kept up her records with OFA for a breeding Bitch.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

thestars said:


> I didn't see anything on Song, only Starbuck, in the OFA records, yet she was born in 2005. It would be nice if she kept up her records with OFA for a breeding Bitch.


On www.poodlepedigree.com it does not look like Song has been bred before. Do you know differently? Personally I don't see any reason to do testing until you are finally ready to breed a dog or bitch. 

Hopefully Song's testing will be completed before she is bred but if it is not, then buyers should take a pass and look elsewhere.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Browns usually fade to very unpleasant color by age 3 : (. There are exceptions - of course, especially if one goes with VERY very dark brown pup that is almost black with brown shades when looked at under bright sunlight. 

I was also warned that browns are for some reason more prone to Addison disorder. (at least for the breeding stock in central CA).

PS: http://www.offa.org/dnatest.html

This link provides records not only for OFA tests but other results also. One needs only to know full registered name of the dog to find info not only about that particular dog, but his/her parents, siblings and so on.


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Browns usually fade to very unpleasant color by age 3 : (. There are exceptions - of course, especially if one goes with VERY very dark brown pup that is almost black with brown shades when looked at under bright sunlight.
> 
> I was also warned that browns are for some reason more prone to Addison disorder. (at least for the breeding stock in central CA).
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------

